# Sciocca.



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

E' affettuoso. E' carezzevole. E' dolce.
Nonna Vittoria mi diceva sempre -Su tesoro, non fare la sciocca.- quando erano questioni di studio, o lavoro o...genitoriali.
Sciocchina quando le parlavo dei miei...amici.

Non era moltissimo che lavoravo con Manager, ci stavamo ancora prendendo lavorativamente le misure, testandoci a vicenda.
Lui tentava di capire fin dove poteva spingersi con me con le sue incazzature, i modi barbari e tutto il resto prima di far uscire Uragano Tebe, io tentavo di capire fin dove il mio modo easy con punte di sarcasmo ironico potesse arrivare senza scatenare il mostro.

Era una riunione abbastanza informale.
Le nove di sera.
Avevamo mangiato pizza e non vedevamo l'ora di andarcene tutti a casa, mentre Manager fresco come una rosa continuava a parlare. E parlare. E parlare.
-Cosa ne dici Tebe?-
Il gelo.
Non stavo attenta. Anzi. Stavo giocando piuttosto accanitamente a shoot bubble con lo smartphone appoggiato sulle cosce in silenzioso, con la scrivania a farmi da protezione.
-Allora Tebe...cosa ne dici?- tono neutro.
Alzai gli occhi. Flap flap.
Niente. Nessun cenno di cedimento. Anzi. Inarcò pure un sopracciglio chiaro.
-Dico che...hemm.- mi guardai intorno tornando indietro di anni.
Ai tempi del liceo. Quando la prof di greco (che odio) mi pigliava sempre in castagna a farmi bellamente i cazzi miei e io cercavo aiuto nel mio compagno di banco che regolarmente me lo dava (io gli falsificavo gratis la firma dei genitori però...)
Ma li non era il liceo.
E no.
Tutti a guardarmi come se fossi ormai un cadavere ambulante.
Luca con gli occhi a civetta.
Gelmy con l'espressione a dirmi _Brutta cretina. Ora si incazza e andiamo a casa domani mattina_
Il vice del  suo team con l'aria leggermente goduriosa. Da masturbazione davanti ad un porno per intenderci. Fetish sicuramente.
Ero fottuta.
E quando sono fottuta....cretineggio con stile.
-Vuoi davvero una risposta?- chiesi facendo un pò bioccuccia a cuore.
-Si Tebe. Gradirei sapere il tuo pensiero in merito...-
Non ero tranquilla, ammetto. Ma tanto ormai. 
Non avevo la minima idea di che cosa stesse parlando...sarebbe stata una disfatta a prescindere.
-Non ho un pensiero in merito perchè non ti stavo ascoltando, da circa...- guardai l'ora -mezz'ora. E non per mancanza di rispetto ma perchè sono le nove di sera e siamo chiusi qui dentro come topi da laboratorio dalle tre di oggi...davvero...vorrei solo essere a casa. Luca immagino con la fidanzata. Arturo con sua moglie, o i figli o anche l'amante. Manager ti prego. Sono certa di parlare a nome di tutti tranne forse della signora Gelmy..._Lasciaci andare_.-
Luca si fece il segno della croce.
Annalisa si fece piccola sulla sedia.
Pupillo aveva la mascella in terra e  Manager...lui rimase un attimo a fissarmi.
Poi cominciò, silenziosamente, a raccattare dal tavolo la sua agenda in pelle umana. La sua stilografica d'argento del tesoro dei pirati. Guardò distrattamente l'ora dal suo orologio da un miliardo di dollari e..
-Potete andare. Domani alle nove di nuovo qui. Tu no Tebe.-
-Scusa? Io no cosa vuol dire? -
-Quello che ho detto. Tu. No.-
Uscirono tutti e io pensai.
Sono una donna finita. Ora comincia ad urlare. Mi mostrizzerà. Io mi incazzerò. Lui urlerà più forte e a me partirà l'embolo  e ci dovranno dividere perchè anche se è una montagna  gli salto addosso come una scimmia e comincio a mordere e..
-Vuoi uccidermi? tenermi come ostaggio? farmi leggere tutta la relazione che non ho ascoltato stasera?-
-L'ultima che hai detto. Tieni.- serissimo.
Presi la sua chiavetta super tecnologica, minuscola e triste in mano- Spero non adesso...-
-La riunione è domani alle 9. Hai tutta la notte. Sono solo 250 pagine.-
-E' uno scherzo...-
-No. Così impari a fare la _sciocca_.-


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Maggio 2012)

"Ma vai a cagare!"

Non vedo altra risposta, e considera che io ho una certa predisposizione caratteriale per l'ambiente militare.

Gli avrei lasciato la sua pila di carta per pulirsi il culo.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Maggio 2012)

Hahahahaha!

Mi è capitato... poche volte grazie al cielo... puoi non crederci ma mi è capitato pari pari...

"bla bla bla e ancora bla, e poi bla bla... Nau che ne dici?"
"eh? oh? .... ehm.... (niente flap flap ma occhioni sgranati e innocenti) ... scusa, non ti stavo ascoltando, sono stanca. Rimandiamo? (sorrisone disarmante)"

E non ho ricevuto neppure i compiti per casa 

Ma scusa Tebuzz, lui ha il potere di assegnarti lavori e compiti?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Maggio 2012)

Si, i compiti.
10 avemarie e 20 pateravegloria


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2013 ha detto:
			
		

> "Ma vai a cagare!"
> 
> Non vedo altra risposta, e considera che io ho una certa predisposizione caratteriale per l'ambiente militare.
> 
> Gli avrei lasciato la sua pila di carta per pulirsi il culo.


No dai!!!! Io l'ho trovato carino!!!!
Manager che dice sciocca è come vedere lo strangolatore di Boston fare il fioraio!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2014 ha detto:
			
		

> Hahahahaha!
> 
> Mi è capitato... poche volte grazie al cielo... puoi non crederci ma mi è capitato pari pari...
> 
> ...


No no, non ha il potere di assegnarmi niente, ma eravamo all'inizio del progetto con idee e modi assolutamente diversi quindi stavamo "mappando" le differenti correnti.
Era il suo turno di esporre e ...l'indomani dovevamo arrivare ad un compromesso.
Lui era stato bravo e mi aveva ascoltata con molta attenzione ma io...:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2016 ha detto:
			
		

> No dai!!!! Io l'ho trovato carino!!!!
> Manager che dice sciocca è come vedere lo strangolatore di Boston fare il fioraio!:rotfl::rotfl:


A me i padreterni fan venire l'orticaria e stimolano la peristalsi


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2018 ha detto:
			
		

> A me i padreterni fan venire l'orticaria e stimolano la peristalsi


hai ragione...è molto tutto lui ma...ci sta dai...alla fine ha (quasi) sempre ragione sulle cose che dice.
Porca miseria...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2019 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione...è molto tutto lui ma...ci sta dai...alla fine ha (quasi) sempre ragione sulle cose che dice.
> Porca miseria...


Vedi, questo è uno dei motivi per cui io non avrò mai particolare successo nella vita. Non quantomeno in senso economico.
Anche quando ho ragione, io non riesco mai ad imporla. Mi propongo, poi gli altri facciano quello che par loro.
Sicuramente non è questo il modo di "fare impresa", ergo mi devo accontentare.
Ma sto bene così :mrgreen:.


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2020 ha detto:
			
		

> Vedi, questo è uno dei motivi per cui io non avrò mai particolare successo nella vita. Non quantomeno in senso economico.
> Anche quando ho ragione, io non riesco mai ad imporla. Mi propongo, poi gli altri facciano quello che par loro.
> Sicuramente non è questo il modo di "fare impresa", ergo mi devo accontentare.
> Ma sto bene così :mrgreen:.


ma non che non impone...è solo un pò...cazzuto.
Ma poi è un topolone adorabile in motel...:inlove:








:mrgreen::canna:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Maggio 2012)

250 pagine si leggono, con la tecnica imparata a tenera età, in circa 10 minuti, senza perdere una virgola. Ma solo dopo un relax a 360 gradi, come ad esempio dopo un bagno caldo e quantità industriali di mon cherì :mrgreen:

Esiste anche una tecnica più recente, con la quale riesci a imprimere tutto in qualche secondo, ma dipende quanto bene ti fidi di te stesso. Quella l'ho imparato poco tempo fa e fa anche parte della tecnica di essere presente-assente senza mai farsi beccare ... ti interessa?


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt2027 ha detto:
			
		

> 250 pagine si leggono, con la tecnica imparata a tenera età, in circa 10 minuti, senza perdere una virgola. Ma solo dopo un relax a 360 gradi, come ad esempio dopo un bagno caldo e quantità industriali di mon cherì :mrgreen:
> 
> Esiste anche una tecnica più recente, con la quale riesci a imprimere tutto in qualche secondo, ma dipende quanto bene ti fidi di te stesso. Quella l'ho imparato poco tempo fa e fa anche parte della tecnica di essere presente-assente senza mai farsi beccare ... ti interessa?


Sei un drogato di Moncherì?:mrgreen:

Si! Mi interessa la tecnica anti beccamento a farsi gli affari propri!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2012)

Non c'entra...

Ma un ragazzo aveva un modo di dire "sciocca" che mi piaceva tantissimo.
Quando tu scrivi sciocca, lo risento col suono e l'intonazione della sua voce.

Con quel ragazzo non mi sento più, la fine è stata brutta, ma sono contenta di conservare questo unico bel ricordo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2052 ha detto:
			
		

> Non c'entra...
> 
> Ma un ragazzo aveva un modo di dire "sciocca" che mi piaceva tantissimo.
> Quando tu scrivi sciocca, lo risento col suono e l'intonazione della sua voce.
> ...


Concettualmente, prendi ogni centesima frase e rispondi in qualche modo. Se ogni centesima frase è "e questo e quello", allora il clima è positivo, ed è di aiuto fare le coccole verbali a chi parla: "ci fa piacere sentirti entusiasta del progetto o della materia". Se le frasi invece sono composti con tanto "ma", sono richiesti frasi di sostegno e rassicurazione, aka "ce la faremo". Se vuoi aggiungere una nota di ironia, fallo diventare un "ce la faremo anche senza di te", che diventa così un attacco velato e richiede che quindi si difenda e così continua a parlare.

E' importantissimo avere presente il tema del discorso. E' essenziale seguire l'inizio con la massima concentrazione e poi abbandonare. Dato che ogni discussione inizia con il tema principale, nella norma termina con lo stesso. E in ogni caso, sapere di cosa si parla (inizio), è di aiuto.

Non negare mai l'aiuto (perché così non ti metti in discussione), ma neanche prendere impegni che non si possono disdire. Ad esempio è una pessima idea dover contattare qualcuno immediatamente dopo la riunione, perché non si ha il tempo fisico per farsi dire un'altra volta tutto, con il trucco "mi è venuto un dubbio".

Inoltre è utile disporre di un repetoir di "incidenti" per derogare la propria esposizione. Uno è un attacco di tosse. Meditalo e studialo bene, con qualcuno che conosci, fin quando non sembra realistico abbastanza per far preoccupare anche chi ti conosce molto bene. Un altro è sangue dal naso. Non che ci sia realmente, ma che lo sai fingere bene. Distrarre le attenzioni verso l'imprevedibile è un'arte che va imparata. Al massimo puoi dire: "ho la febbre" come risposta a qualunque richiesta. Non funziona il mal di testa, ma la febbre è preoccupante. Come anche il vomito. Sai vomitare a comando? In caso di estrema distrazione è molto efficiente e ti assolve in tutto.

Insomma, ti dico che distrarre le attenzioni e disporre di qualche frase di sostegno, oltre a conferme e negazioni visive, sono le basi per non ascoltare affatto.

Quando poi sei sicura di te stessa, allora potrai interrompere (una volta sola) il monologo con un commento del cazzo che faccia possibilmente ridere tutti e poi scusarti. In questo modo ti assicuri l'esclusiva di non essere interrogato una seconda volta :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2052 ha detto:
			
		

> Non c'entra...
> 
> Ma un ragazzo aveva un modo di dire "sciocca" che mi piaceva tantissimo.
> Quando tu scrivi sciocca, lo risento col suono e l'intonazione della sua voce.
> ...


Ce l'ho anch'io ... la parola sciocco non ha più il retrogusto di stupido ignorante, ma di scemo simpatico


----------

